# Michigan Sportsman needs your help



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

As many of you know, we exceeded our Bandwidth.

The next step up is a whopper.
We have had similar fund drives in the past and only 71 members responded.
That is a shame since we have way over 4000 members.
I know many of you give at outings and MnG's, but a total participation is required to keep this thing running at our current pace.

Consider this.....
Any decent magazine subscription runs anywhere from 15 to 25 bucks a year.
Isn't this site more valuable than any of those?
Please use the link below and contribute.


http://s1.amazon.com/paypage/PL2J5BGN9TL82/103-4352066-7939862

Thanks in advance


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Even a buck or two from every member would go a long ways towards keeping things going. If you want to use snail mail the address is:

michigan-sportsman.com
PO Box 930291
Wixom, MI 48393


Thanks


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Done


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I sent $20 but I don't know if it worked. It said to put in the dollar amount and then click the button. I'm guessing it stored my credit card number from the previous time I donated but I changed my credit card number. I should get an email confirming if it worked or not. If not, I'll do it again.

Next week I'm bumping up my photogallery. That should help too.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It probably worked. That's what makes amazon nice for this is that a lot of people already have an account there and it's a one click operation.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Done. I donated for Sarah and I.
This site is a wealth of information (and entertainment).
Also, when we get together at outings this year, let's keep this in mind. If we can all pitch a few dollars in the hat, we could make a significant impact. Someone at those outings can step up to the plate by collecting the donations and we can donate it to the site through the link that Shoeman just posted.

Let's all pull together and keep it rolling. 

Oh, Esox. Any money that is shoved in your thong at the next M&G should probably go to the site. LOL


----------



## Dave Simmons (Dec 5, 2001)

Done,

Snail mail.....I just don't trust these 'puter thingys.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I'm with you Dave. 

A check is in the mail Steve.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

subsciption paid, Hmm, how am I going to write this off? Riverman


----------



## hondakid (Aug 8, 2001)

when i couldn't get on this morning, i didn't now what i was going to do with the first hour of my day.

with a site like this i am more then glad to give a few bucks for the wealth of information and entertainment here.

my payment was made.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Took all of 2 minutes!

*Do it NOW, you'll feel refreshed, lose weight, improve your memory, grow back your hair, and have more stamina! *


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

Done.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chromium _
> *Oh, Esox. Any money that is shoved in your thong at the next M&G should probably go to the site. LOL *


It worked but I want it back. I didn't know there was a better way to donate. Can I get that in singles Please?


----------



## JasonG (Jan 13, 2002)

Hey Guys 


Factor this in when making your donation online through amazon.

"Does it cost me anything to use the Amazon Honor System?
No. There are no fees for making a payment to a participating Web site. To cover our administrative and processing costs, Web sites collecting money with the Honor System are assessed 15% of your payment plus a fixed cost of $.15 per transaction."

Which means a $10 donation. $8.35 goes to the site. If I did my math right. Just wanted to make that know as I was doing a little check before I used the amazon service to make my donation.

Steve and moderators thanks for a great site. Being new to Michigan from Texas this is site is responsible for one more ice fisherman on the hard stuff


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

It would seem to me that we all think of outdoor activities as our religion, so it stands to reason that this site is our church. Therefore, I would think it should be tax deductible? Oh probably not, Pastor Steve my checks in the mail.


----------



## mmw52880 (Jan 21, 2003)

I am also sending payment by snail mail and was wondering if I made money order out to Michigan-Sportsman or something different. Will send as soon as I find out. This site is a great site and full of helpful people and is well worth the ( donation, subscription...) Thanks and hope this helps.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

michigan-sportsman.com is fine as payee on check or money order.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Done, Glad to be of service!

Check coming "Snail-Mail" didnt want to pay/loose out on the fee's.

Ditto on the "Quality Site", I haven't been a member of this site very long, don't get a lot of chances to "explore" others. I heard about this one from a guy on "www.greatmich.com" they're ok over there but you guys rock! Everyone involved here deserves a standing ovation!

If I cant be outdoors then I want to be at the next best place, here!

This "IS" a great place to be! - Greg


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by toto _
> *It would seem to me that we all think of outdoor activities as our religion, so it stands to reason that this site is our church. Therefore, I would think it should be tax deductible? Oh probably not, Pastor Steve my checks in the mail. *


So we should all start tithing to Pastor Steve! How about passing the plate at the Meet-N-Greets? Bakesales, even Bingo! 

Seriously though. Think of it this way, people piss away a lot more money on a lot worse things, name any vice. This'll sound like a PBS moneydrive, but consider how much you learn about our outdoors and our sports here. What I've learned here has already undoubtedly saved me from some costly mistakes. And consider the entertainment value we get from folks like Shoeman and SFK. And what about Thousandcasts? Folks, you can't just *buy* that kind of entertainment. Steve, I'm an old fashioned guy, checks in snail mail.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

My dues are on the way via snail-mail.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

It's worth much more just for the friends we've made.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I made my donation but if ESOX shows up at a M&G in a thong, I want my money back.  Man, I shudder at the thought of that!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ron, 
Did we ever meet? You sound like you've done time in the WDET phone room during a pledge drive...

Thanks Ron


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks John, 
I was looking for an easy way out after Ralf was so kind as to volunteer me for the job. In the interest of keeping your donation,(and for the sake of all in attendance) I promise NO teddies, thongs or cakes on the 5th.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

If Steve keywords "threesome" dance"" with the search engines, people will put in their credit card just to access the site. They may be disappointed when the pics come up though


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Done deal. Hope it helps. More in the future for sure !

C'mon everyone, cough it up !!!


Whale


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

I will put a check in the mail tonight and be on it's way tomorrow if essox wears the thong . just a thought $10.00 once a year , that would go a little ways to keep this site running, come on guys, $10 or $20 once a year isn't even gas to go fishing once or two fishing lures.a box of shells. I also think you should put a donation address at the start of every thread, this is the first time I saw a address to send to thanks to essox, I wrote it in my phone book but it needs to be on every forum thread with the address and pertinent info. where else can you sell for nothing, where else can you learn so much. laugh so much.
Steve Ypsi
PS mail man just took the check


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

$10 a year would go a very long way to getting this site on a dedicated server and keeping it there.


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

shoeman could you copy & paste this message on all the threads, I just found it By accident, I believe you will get a big responce if you do. sent mine but a lot of people might miss it and would want to help. and put the snail mail address and who the check is made out to, I don't use the internet to send money so essoxs address post was a big help.
Steve Ypsi


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

DONE!!!!!! thanks for all the hard work steve. if this comes up short keep us posted.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'd rather not put anything MORE on my cc right now. 

I'll try to make the next M-n-G. I should be able to stuff a Twenty in "The Bucket" then. This site is WELL worth it !!!

I too almost FREAKED this morning when I got that dreaded "BANDWIDTH EXCEEDED" message.  I dropped to the floor and just about had a seizure. But just in time before the convulsions started, I reached up and grabbed the mouse and with my last oz. of strength, clicked on the site again. All of a sudden, IT CAME UP ! WHEW !! I was saved . Hope I never get another close call like that again.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

currently 22 people have donated for 440 way to go guys. im sure there is lots coming in through normal mail too.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Well, we are off to a good start. Thanks folks!
Those of you that haven't donated yet, what's the hold up? We ain't to proud to beg, so send just one dollar if that's what you have. If every member sent just one lousy buck, we would be set for a while.

Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey Steve can i give you a donation tomorrow at white or would you prefer it sent to the address listed? either way count me in for a 20 i also almost panicked this morning.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Steve, keep us posted on how much comes in the snail mail. It's nice to see how we are doing towards the goals and maybe we need to fire up some more donations (myself included).


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

I've been flipping out since thursday, our internet & e-mail system has been down.  I guess over the weekend they restored service, so I never knew of this problem.

If all it will take is a mire $20 a year to keep this from happening again, I say it's a no brainer. The check is in the mail (no really it is).  

We were up to the Hubbard Lake outing and met alot of great people, this site has linked me to some really great people.

Thanks to everybody that keeps the site working.

Rick


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN (Sep 24, 2002)

I tried put 20 on the discover,But the address for the account user was diffrent from my wifes.Is it safe to fill in the correct address or should I just mail check.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Dave,
Just mail it, that will be fine. And.....thank you.

John


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

My $20 is in the mail as of today. Keep up the _great_ work and thanks!!!!

Butch


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Steve and Members,

Thank you for this wonderful site!!! I've been very busy with work and haven't had much time to view and post as I would like!!! It's nice to know that it's always just a click away...to hook up with great people and to read exciting stories!!!!! I put my $50 don. in the snail shell today. I hope everyone will donate whatever they can to keeps us alive and thriving on the iternet!!!!


THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE MICHIGAN-SPORTSMAN AND WOMEN MEMEBERS!!!!!!!!

QS


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Done. would have done it sooner but computer has been down for 3 weeks. Sure did miss this place.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

So is the Amazon donation thing working?


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Nevermind, I donated with Paypal.


----------

